# Congrats to our GIK Acoustics $500 Shopping Spree Winners



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*WE HAVE WINNERS! 

for the 

TWO $500 Shopping Sprees at GIK Acoustics!​*










:fireworks1: *spartansnew* and *hddummy* :fireworks2:

:clap: :clap: :clap: Congratulations gentlemen and enjoy your new goodies! :clap: :clap: :clap:​


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Congratulations Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats:clap:

They have great products at GIK so you should have a lot of fun spending that money:spend:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nowe comes the hard part, what to buy.
Congratulations :spend:


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

This couldn't have come at a better time for me. Thanks to everyone! Follow my theater build thread to see it put to good use.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats you two :clap:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats guy's and enjoy....:T


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Way to go!! I'm only slightly jealous


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats guy's.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Congratulations, guys! What a great contest, have fun picking your prizes.


----------



## sickboy013 (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats!:clap:


----------



## Sirbrine (Sep 27, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats guy's


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Anybody going to show what they're getting?

I think it would be cool if we saw before and after measurements of the room...:nerd:


----------

